# FA VIRGINS UNITE!!!!!



## sgolem (Mar 8, 2008)

That would be all of you, so get in here.


----------



## Eevee (Mar 8, 2008)

No?


----------



## Magnus (Mar 8, 2008)

One (1) virgin reportin in sir!


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 8, 2008)

Hoorah


----------



## Vonoluga (Mar 8, 2008)

woohoo

so what do we do now


----------



## SilverWolf (Mar 8, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 8, 2008)

Yayyy!

report for duty!

BTW, does musterbating counts?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 8, 2008)

^^ Hullo

@ Eternal, I don't think so lol.


Ps, was there not a thread sort of like this a while back?


----------



## chamo (Mar 8, 2008)

Reporting in!

Sooo, what now?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 8, 2008)

Woo!

I wonder how many there are on FA. >_>


----------



## Esplender (Mar 8, 2008)

lol





...





Get laid.


----------



## Magnus (Mar 8, 2008)

Esplender said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hereby offer myself to those who need some company X3


----------



## Uzhas (Mar 8, 2008)

|
 |
 /  Yea........ Lt. Uzhas Reporting for duty!


----------



## Rokye Ralin (Mar 8, 2008)

i wish i wasnt here right now, unfortunatly, i havnt gotted laid yet, Shame aye? =/ Oh well, i have plenty of time, why lose your virginity at the age of 16?


----------



## Vore Writer (Mar 8, 2008)

Because sex makes you cool for some unknown reason.


----------



## KrazFabbit (Mar 8, 2008)

Yay? 

So I guess we're all going to unite for a giant orgy right? :3


----------



## TopazThunder (Mar 8, 2008)

Right here, and I'm not ashamed at all.


----------



## Vore Writer (Mar 8, 2008)

We could do that after we're tested for STDs.


----------



## Kajet (Mar 8, 2008)

I fail to understand the point of this thread, unless someone's looking for a live virgin sacrifice... >_>


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 8, 2008)

Kajet said:
			
		

> I fail to understand the point of this thread, unless someone's looking for a live virgin sacrifice... >_>



<_<

>_>

LIES AND HERESY!


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 8, 2008)

Technically a virgin~


----------



## Kommodore (Mar 8, 2008)

the fuck is the point of this?


----------



## Kajet (Mar 8, 2008)

Hmm... I guess the meaning of this would be "Hey these people are virgins, someone get in their pants now!" kind of thing, Cause when it comes to sex self help is kind of counter productive...


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 8, 2008)

I'll pass on the glorified masturbation really Ã´_Ã´


Women aren't worth the trouble Â¬_Â¬


----------



## Magnus (Mar 8, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> I'll pass on the glorified masturbation really Ã´_Ã´
> 
> 
> Women aren't worth the trouble Â¬_Â¬



I'd drink to that mate <3~ 

Lets celebrate our cleanness with some rum XD


----------



## Aden (Mar 8, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> I'll pass on the glorified masturbation really Ã´_Ã´



Oh, but it's so much more. You just have to have someone you really care about to share it with. 



> Women aren't worth the trouble Â¬_Â¬



And that's why I have a boyfriend.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok... So.. Yeah...


----------



## TopazThunder (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey, most men aren't worth it either. 

Besides, sex is kinda overrated anyway....


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Mar 8, 2008)

bawhahahahahha


----------



## Eevee (Mar 8, 2008)

Magnus said:
			
		

> Lets celebrate our cleanness with some rum XD


Sex is dirty?


----------



## Magnus (Mar 8, 2008)

Eevee said:
			
		

> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Virgins are seen as clean people <3~ 
and yeah sex is ditry, not that its negative or anything XD


----------



## Fox Glove (Mar 8, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> I have, such fascinating things to show you


Apparently........

Anyway, it doesn't really matter. Virginity isn't a huge deal, you lose it and then realize, "Well fuck sex is great." then just go on per usual.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 8, 2008)

Eevee said:
			
		

> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're doing it right.


----------



## sgolem (Mar 8, 2008)

What's the point you ask?  Don't you know virgins are clinically proven to be significantly more potent when converted into a cyborg?  -I'm here to start an army.  That's the point.

I call heavy weapons.


----------



## Magnus (Mar 8, 2008)

so i can be clockwork dragon now?

sweet~


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 9, 2008)

Yo.  What are we suppose to be doing here?


----------



## Fallen (Mar 9, 2008)

Erm does it count if I had cyb0rz with a night elf on an RP server on WoW?
...
no?
...
Damn it!
...

Another virgin reporting in


----------



## gust (Mar 9, 2008)

hey, *shakes hands*

how's it going everyone?


----------



## sgolem (Mar 9, 2008)

gust said:
			
		

> hey, *shakes hands*
> 
> how's it going everyone?



You are now a robot.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 9, 2008)

sgolem said:
			
		

> What's the point you ask?  Don't you know virgins are clinically proven to be significantly more potent when converted into a cyborg?  -I'm here to start an army.  That's the point.
> 
> I call heavy weapons.



*YOU WILL BE UPGRADED*




*DELETE, DELETE, DELETE!*


----------



## Magnus (Mar 9, 2008)

Ironawesoman <3~ whooo!


----------



## Seratuhl (Mar 9, 2008)

sgolem said:
			
		

> That would be all of you, so get in here.



 I'm not a virgin!!! ( all thanks to my girlfriend! ) 

>w> lol, *The Legion of the Laid* will *pwn* you all, virgin rebel scum.


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 9, 2008)

CommodoreKitty said:
			
		

> the fuck is the point of this?



So I can laugh at all the poor, poor virgins.

... Haw haw.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 9, 2008)

HAY GUIZ WAT'S GOIN ON IN THIS THREAD?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 9, 2008)

Well shit.  I'd join your cyborg army.
Me?  I'm going for Isaac Newton's record.


> Newton was rigorously puritanical: when one of his few friends told him "a loose story about a nun", he ended their friendship (267). He is not known to have ever had a romantic relationship of any kind, and is believed to have died a virgin (159).


http://www.physics.wustl.edu/~alford/newton.html


----------



## Magnus (Mar 9, 2008)

greg-the-fox said:
			
		

> HAY GUIZ WAT'S GOIN ON IN THIS THREAD?



Hai greg >:3


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 9, 2008)

when it's difficult -> craig's list ftw


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 9, 2008)

greg-the-fox said:
			
		

> HAY GUIZ WAT'S GOIN ON IN THIS THREAD?



A bear is going (in) on this thread.^_^


----------



## net-cat (Mar 9, 2008)

This is one of these moments...

1. Post in this thread
2. ???
3. Profit


----------



## Hakar (Mar 9, 2008)

Eevee said:
			
		

> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If done properly.


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 9, 2008)

Eevee said:
			
		

> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only the good sex is dirty :twisted:
Anything less is just, meh :roll:


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 9, 2008)

Hakar said:
			
		

> Eevee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I just said. >(


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 9, 2008)

In relation to David's post on the last page, I <3 cybermen ^^

Also, I don't get why people laugh at us  Personal choice for me anyhow.

Oh, and also in relation to a previous post by Rilvor, myself and many of my friends hold the view that GUYS aren't worth it :lol:


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Mar 9, 2008)

Well....
*sits on a high cliff looking down at all the possible vergin sacrifices...* lol

I cant really say anything.
One,....that one is kinda personal, not ashamed just dont want to blurt to the world.
Second, I was with a girl at age 13...my first meaningful sexual moment lol.


----------



## Magnus (Mar 9, 2008)

Luna_Redmoon said:
			
		

> Well....
> *sits on a high cliff looking down at all the possible vergin sacrifices...* lol
> 
> I cant really say anything.
> ...



you did it with a girl?


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 9, 2008)

FUR AFFINITY VIRGINIANS UNITE!!!!!

*Marches in revolutionary war gear, carrying a musket and followed by a drummer*
THE REDCOATS WILL PERISH!!!!!


----------



## Stryke (Mar 9, 2008)

Hooray for virginity?

*waits for possible hi five*


----------



## LobaHuskita (Mar 9, 2008)

w000t! 

*high foives Stryke*

Are we cyborgs now?


----------



## yak (Mar 10, 2008)

This thread is special.
David M. Awesome, I LOL'd.


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Mar 10, 2008)

Magnus said:
			
		

> Luna_Redmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ummm...yeah? So? I would do it again too! We still see each other every other week or so. ~_~


----------



## Magnus (Mar 10, 2008)

Luna_Redmoon said:
			
		

> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome *.=.*


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 10, 2008)

Alright. This entire thread was intended to give you guys notice ahead of time..

I'm offering special, low rates for virgins. $15 for 30 minutes at Anthrocon. I'll give you the room number once that information is available.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 10, 2008)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> Alright. This entire thread was intended to give you guys notice ahead of time..
> 
> I'm offering special, low rates for virgins. $15 for 30 minutes at Anthrocon. I'll give you the room number once that information is available.




That sounds rather close to prostitution, which reminds me of a funny loophole.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 10, 2008)

Ya, they call it all kinds of things nowadays.. those crazy label makers. *eyeroll*

I do feel this inexplicable, sudden uneasiness that I should state that I was only joking. >_>;
I'm rooming with my boyfriend there, and I'm just one more among this pathetic mass of virgins, hehe


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 10, 2008)

Magnus said:
			
		

> Luna_Redmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you would be suprised what girls do when there young teens.  Pretty much all most every girl has bin with another girl by the age of 20. Lezbian, bi or not, its experimentation pretty much every girl feels either pressured into, or its something they just really want to try. 
I woulden't call my experiance with it meanningful. More just a WAY out of controle truth/dare game.


----------



## TopazThunder (Mar 10, 2008)

Well then I guess I'm one of the extreme minority that hasn't even _thought_ about getting together with a girl. And I'm just a couple months away from being 20.


----------



## Magnus (Mar 10, 2008)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so you did it too? wow *.=.* 
i don't know what i have but i feel so fascinated by this


----------



## Ledge (Mar 10, 2008)

I swear I'm innocent. >> Mostly...Just not...Fully defiled yet.

...So about that room... -Cough.-


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Mar 10, 2008)

COmmence teh SACRIFICES
EVIL DnD ALTER APPEARS OUT OF NO WHERE
I ROLL A NATURAL 20!! + MY BONUS = 37...
I OWNED YOU ALL!!!
MY PALADIN CUTS AT YEW WITH HIS VORPAL BASTARDSWORD...
epic own


----------



## Ledge (Mar 10, 2008)

>>

<<

-Jumps into a Virgin Bag of Holding.-

Pish! -Vaporized.-


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 10, 2008)

Ledge said:
			
		

> I swear I'm innocent. >> Mostly...Just not...Fully defiled yet.
> 
> ...So about that room... -Cough.-



Shh! I'm afraid I must recant that offer. I think making the joke was going too far.. I'm not going to carry it any further.

*watches Silva-Dragon and Ledge asplode into oblivion with Gygax's death!*


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 10, 2008)

Hell yah, bitches :B

One female virgin right hur :UU <3

...Lol.


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Mar 10, 2008)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> Ledge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOOO!!!
MY PALADIN CASTS TRUE RESURECTION!! LV 69!!!
HES BACK, and hes a kill yew now, ATTACK MY GYGAX!!
MWAHAHAHA *Goes all fallen paladin on yer asses*


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 10, 2008)

*experiencing beautiful moment beneath his faltering heartbeat, having been dealt a fatal blow*

your siggy.. you.. q-quoted me..

*realizes he died a virgin just before everything fades*

x|...


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Mar 10, 2008)

Well...Ive liked girls since Ive noticed them lol.
And Im bi and I know what I want. I dont plan on changing.


----------



## Kloudmutt (Mar 10, 2008)

21 male straigt virg and no plans to change that anytime soon i wanna enjoy life (cuz i heard sex makes babies) and condoms migth leak soooooooooooooooooo better be safe


----------



## Exulen (Mar 10, 2008)

personaly, i'm being hanged by my ethics. i'm gay and i don't agree with pre-marrage sex (yes, pun intended). T.T


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Mar 10, 2008)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> *experiencing beautiful moment beneath his faltering heartbeat, having been dealt a fatal blow*
> 
> your siggy.. you.. q-quoted me..
> 
> ...



I rofled ^^
well, theres still hope, NECROPHILIA!!!
SOME ONE ATTEND TO HIM WHILE RIGOR MORDEM IS STILL IN HOLD!!!
zombie rape 0.=.o


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Mar 10, 2008)

TopazThunder said:
			
		

> Well then I guess I'm one of the extreme minority that hasn't even _thought_ about getting together with a girl. And I'm just a couple months away from being 20.



oh noes, the vets NEUTERED HIM!!! OMGZ, SOME ONE GETZ 'IM A PEN15 AND BALLZ QUICK!!!
HES HAD MASSIVE OVER DOSE!!! TO MUCH OF THE MASTER DEBATER....
oh i could just go on forever ^^;


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 10, 2008)

*coughwheeze*
ok! I'm ok!

god.. to be raped after dying? I wouldn't be caught dead in that situation!
.. feel free to do so now though


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 10, 2008)

Silva-Dragon said:
			
		

> TopazThunder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Topaz is a she >_>


----------



## Magnus (Mar 11, 2008)

can i laugh now?


----------



## sgolem (Mar 11, 2008)

Ahh, the joys of being single.  You haven't heard from me because of a certain Wii game that came out on Sunday.  Being single, I have been able to put around 20 hours into said game already without anyone to bitch at me. :twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted: I'm only here because my left thumb can't take it anymore.  I can't really feel anything with it anymore.  

And it was totally worth it, too.


So where were we again?


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 11, 2008)

Another advantage of being single: You can look at all the boobies you want 

<--- 6'4 and takes advantage of it, especially on stairwells (even though most of the time it's accident...when you're tall you can't help but accidently look down a shirt or two  )


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 11, 2008)

Ahh, boys. Such pervs  Dunno why boobs are so attractive =/ Although sometimes girls make them unmissable so i suppose you can't all be blamed all the time


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry to sound cliche and such but....it's a guy thing  I think most guys don't know why they like boobs either.

Just be glad they are useful for something..?


----------



## Magnus (Mar 11, 2008)

i don't like boobz, i'm a freak ;-;


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Mar 11, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Silva-Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not any more ^^
*Dr. Evil laugh*


----------



## Ledge (Mar 11, 2008)

Magnus said:
			
		

> i don't like boobz, i'm a freak ;-;



I guess I's a freak too...

-Fiddles thumbs.- 

Wait...I correct that...

I don't like the jiggly female bewbs.

>>;


----------



## Magnus (Mar 11, 2008)

ah so your a man of ballz? 

welp that wouldn't be my first choice but i do have some exceptions... *gregglare >.>


----------



## coffinberry (Mar 11, 2008)

yay hay guyz


----------



## Ledge (Mar 11, 2008)

-Lovez dem ballz.- >>;




I've said too much, No one's safe!
-Blushes and hides quickly.-


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Mar 11, 2008)

I am not single. I look at alot of boobies every day..though most are unintentional I swear...
And asses...hmmm....

Haha.. Topaz is a female, and one of the coolest ones on here Ive met. She is awesome.


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Mar 11, 2008)

Soooo this is waht happens when masses of Virgins unite....
O:>


----------



## Tundru (Mar 16, 2008)

Yay for being a virgin and single!


----------



## wolfydog (Mar 18, 2008)

*raises paw*

Yep...I'm in...I wanna loose it asap..


----------



## Magnus (Mar 18, 2008)

Levan said:
			
		

> *raises paw*
> 
> Yep...I'm in...I wanna loose it asap..



 Hey ^^ how u doin?


----------



## TopazThunder (Mar 18, 2008)

Silva-Dragon said:
			
		

> not any more ^^
> *Dr. Evil laugh*



*eyes widen* *Hells* no!

>:[


----------



## Stryke (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks to me, Levan, that Magnus will help you out with that certain situation XD


----------



## michaelreay (Mar 18, 2008)

:shock:Michael reaporting in, sorry im late, been suffering verginity all my life and want to get rid of it.:lol:


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 18, 2008)

So this is where all of you have been congregating, guess i should be here too, hey guys.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 19, 2008)

*timidly peeks out from behind nearby tree*
Yeah, I'm in too. But I'm 15, so there's plenty of time, right?


----------



## sage_mines (Mar 19, 2008)

Why I clicked on this thread is beyond my reasoning.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 19, 2008)

sage_mines said:
			
		

> Why I clicked on this thread is beyond my reasoning.



I don't know how anyone _can't_ click on a thread titled "FA VIRGINS UNITE!!!!!"


----------



## Nocturne (Mar 20, 2008)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> sage_mines said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It calls to us...

Maybe all the virgins here have the secret hope that someone will whisper

[size=xx-small]hey, howzaboutanorgy[/size]


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 20, 2008)

Nocturne
 said:
			
		

> It calls to us...
> 
> Maybe all the virgins here have the secret hope that someone will whisper
> 
> [size=xx-small]hey, howzaboutanorgy[/size]



[size=xx-small]hey, howzaboutanorgy[/size]


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 20, 2008)

howzabout I kill you all with napalm, then you all die virgins.


----------



## Nocturne (Mar 20, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> howzabout I kill you all with napalm, then you all die virgins.



Hmm, your offer is intriguing.  But you realize that with napalm, we would have a few last seconds of burning alive to, shall we say, seal the deal.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 20, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> howzabout I kill you all with napalm, then you all die virgins.





			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> The forums will go offline March 20, 2008 while we migrate the forums to a new server.



I see no reason not to. QUICK! While we still can!

*shucks clothes* ORGY!


----------



## Nocturne (Mar 20, 2008)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CYBER ORGY... what are you wearing?


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 20, 2008)

Nocturne said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. You'd all be in so much agony, your brain would shut down all functions except the survival instinct.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 20, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Nocturne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



soooooo, is that a yes or a no?


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 20, 2008)

Nocturne said:
			
		

> CYBER ORGY... what are you wearing?



LOL


----------



## Nocturne (Mar 20, 2008)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> Nocturne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill take that as "leather, only leather"


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 20, 2008)

You know it, babe

*struts his tight, black leather pants*


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, that's... interesting


----------



## Nocturne (Mar 20, 2008)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> You know it, babe
> 
> *struts his tight, black leather pants*



Thats it, PM NOW!


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 20, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 20, 2008)

I love the direction this has taken


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 20, 2008)

Nocturne said:
			
		

> Grimfang said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel left out *pouts*


----------



## phoxxz (Mar 21, 2008)

This _entire_ thread is lulz.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Mar 24, 2008)

virgin fox right here and fresh for the picking


----------



## balt-lightning (Mar 24, 2008)

Jesus christ a thread about getting not getting laid, too shame to the fact im SO IN HERE


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 24, 2008)

{raises hand}  Yeah, I'm still a virgin; I'm celibate...for the foreseeable future, anyway.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 24, 2008)

We have no lives


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 24, 2008)

one 22 year old non yiff virgin signing in


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 24, 2008)

Yup.

But should dragons or similar sentient beings magically appear or come down from space and want some human loving, I'm there. Unless they're all male for some reason, in which case I cry myself to sleep and/or try getting very drunk :|


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 25, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:
			
		

> Nocturne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No feeling left out allowed! *SEXES*

Better? xD


----------



## Magnus (Mar 25, 2008)

balt-lightning said:
			
		

> Jesus christ a thread about getting not getting laid, too shame to the fact im SO IN HERE



LIES!


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 25, 2008)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> nameless_ermine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, thank you  (offers banana bread)


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 25, 2008)

ah, bananas and bread go so well together.. but I like bananas on my banana more :x

But thanks NOM! Banana bread does rock


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 25, 2008)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> ah, bananas and bread go so well together.. but I like bananas on my banana more :x
> 
> But thanks NOM! Banana bread does rock



Banana bread is quite awesome 
Especially with chocolate chips... and blueberries... drool...


----------



## CheezWizTimeLord (Mar 25, 2008)

â€¦â€¦â€¦..â€¦.â€¦^
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.(â€¦.)
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦U
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.â€¦â€¦.)
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...(
â€¦â€¦â€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.)
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.â€¦â€¦(

Sargent squiggley present and reporting for duty


----------



## Nocturne (Mar 25, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:
			
		

> Grimfang said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E-SEX FOR EVERYONE!!!!!!!!

*simultaneous O*


----------



## ZentratheFox (Mar 27, 2008)

I can't believe this thread's gotten this long... O.O


----------



## Kelsh (Mar 27, 2008)

I would hope I'm a virgin, I am only 14. 

And lawls at you guys. Let's have a huge furry orgy.


----------



## sgolem (Mar 27, 2008)

This topic is still here?  Hell yea!

I have a point to make about breasts!  I missed the conversation, but I'll throw it in anyway.
think
At lunch this French girl kept unzipping her jacket and laughing as we all quickly glanced at her boobs every time.  Therefore, I theorize that straight guys instinctively look at breasts, whether they want to or not.  From what I've seen. gay guys seem to like boobs too, though maybe not in the same way.


----------



## Nocturne (Mar 28, 2008)

sgolem said:
			
		

> This topic is still here?  Hell yea!
> 
> I have a point to make about breasts!  I missed the conversation, but I'll throw it in anyway.
> think
> At lunch this French girl kept unzipping her jacket and laughing as we all quickly glanced at her boobs every time.  Therefore, I theorize that straight guys instinctively look at breasts, whether they want to or not.  From what I've seen. gay guys seem to like boobs too, though maybe not in the same way.



This is an interesting theory.  However, I know some straight girls that do the same thing.  I myself don't really see whats so wonderful about the things.  I guess as a symbol of ones womanhood they are ok.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 28, 2008)

Kelsh said:
			
		

> Let's have a huge furry orgy.



Pass.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 28, 2008)

sgolem said:
			
		

> This topic is still here?  Hell yea!
> 
> I have a point to make about breasts!  I missed the conversation, but I'll throw it in anyway.
> think
> At lunch this French girl kept unzipping her jacket and laughing as we all quickly glanced at her boobs every time.  Therefore, I theorize that straight guys instinctively look at breasts, whether they want to or not.  From what I've seen. gay guys seem to like boobs too, though maybe not in the same way.



Boobs are about the only thing on women that can make me go BOING! so I think you may be correct ;]


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 28, 2008)

For a second I thought this thread was titled "FA VIRGINIANS UNITE!" and felt the need to respond, "Whoa, wait a second guys, the revolution is over!"

Yeah, my bad.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 28, 2008)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> For a second I thought this thread was titled "FA VIRGINIANS UNITE!" and felt the need to respond, "Whoa, wait a second guys, the revolution is over!"
> 
> Yeah, my bad.



lol.. no revolutionaries here. Just a V-card holder congregation.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 28, 2008)

Now that we're united are we all going to go out and get laid?


----------



## CheezWizTimeLord (Mar 28, 2008)

no, were going to get everyone else un-laid


----------



## DanaDragonpaw (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah, I'm a virgin.

So what?

I'm just waiting for the right guy to come (lol double entendre) along, and I don't see the big problem with being a virgin. :3

Also, for one milisecond, I thought this said "FAT VIRGINS UNITE!!!!!", which would have made this thread double the lulz.


----------



## vappykid5 (Mar 28, 2008)

This thread is getting me uncomfortable in my pants.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 28, 2008)

We should give our V-cards to all those who sold theirs.


----------



## Kloudmutt (Mar 28, 2008)

CheezWizTimeLord said:
			
		

> no, were going to get everyone else un-laid




I lold


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 28, 2008)

vappykid5 said:
			
		

> This thread is getting me uncomfortable in my pants.



ooh.. maybe you should get out of them. xD


----------



## sgolem (Mar 28, 2008)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> For a second I thought this thread was titled "FA VIRGINIANS UNITE!" and felt the need to respond, "Whoa, wait a second guys, the revolution is over!"



Erm... That's right!  Revolution!  *hands out pitchforks and torches*


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 29, 2008)

vappykid5 said:
			
		

> This thread is getting me uncomfortable in my pants.



Virgins wear pants? 

I thought they wore like.....chastity belts with spikes on the inside.


----------



## DanaDragonpaw (Mar 29, 2008)

AlexInsane said:
			
		

> vappykid5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. No, I just stay chaste by saying "I'm a pastor's kid". They all assume that I'm just as devout as my father (even though I'm currently on the fence and leaning towards agnosticism).

It has the added advantage of being true.


----------



## balt-lightning (Mar 29, 2008)

Magnus said:
			
		

> balt-lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



truth =>


----------



## Magnus (Mar 29, 2008)

you're no virgin, SPIE!!!


----------



## rubixcuber (Mar 31, 2008)

So, wait... What exactly are we here for? Robot army? Pitchforks?

Whatever's going on, virgin of 22 years reporting for duty.


----------



## Karioannah (Apr 11, 2008)

I is only 18...so it's not bad Imma virgin.

And no one wants ta bang me anyways. lol


----------



## valkura (Apr 11, 2008)

/virgin, 17

Meh, I have no interest in screwing anybody.


----------



## sateva9822 (Apr 12, 2008)

CheezWizTimeLord said:
			
		

> no, were going to get everyone else un-laid



OH SHIT!

*tightly hugs a string of garlic, a cross , and a wood spike with hammer*


----------



## Woofi (Apr 12, 2008)

sgolem said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This had better not be televised. :|


----------



## Kajet (Apr 12, 2008)

Woofi said:
			
		

> sgolem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno... that's one way to get money...


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 12, 2008)

hey i'm too young anyway 

>_>


----------



## Magnus (Apr 12, 2008)

yeah thats what we all say XD


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm one......not really by choice.......not at all by choice. T_T god I want a town with lots of single girls.


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Apr 14, 2008)

Wait Wait said:
			
		

> hey i'm too young anyway



('Nother virgin reporting!) Me too! ^.~ Though I had to get a pelvic exam (bleh -.-) recently, so I suppose by the physical standard I am no longer a virgin.
No sex for me though! Especially being as I'm 16 and in college.  The program I'm in pretty much told the college kids that if they touch us they'll cut off whatever body parts contaminated us and send them to jail for the rest of their lives. O.O Most of them won't even look at us T.T
As for the other 16-18 year olds in this program... They're such horndogs... T.T I don't want to have sex with them! Plus, despite the high IQs, ACT, and SAT scores, most of them are really dumb/stupid (note the difference between this and 'unintelligent'). We've got a couple good ones, but none I'd want to do it with. >.> <.<


----------



## arc_angel_wolf (Apr 14, 2008)

20 yr. old virgin here! I've never had a BF (lol...or GF), never gone out with anyone, hugged anyone, or even kissed ANYONE of any sex. 

I'm the Super-Mega-Ultra Virgin! And damn proud too!


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Apr 14, 2008)

ok, just curious but am I the only one thats really looking at this like "hey yeah I am but I'm not proud or ashamed of it" I mean, I'll talk about it and I geuss I can see iuf your religous or something but other then that


----------



## Magnus (Apr 14, 2008)

i follow the way of god, find true love! (yeah right) get married! (suuure) sex!!!!! (hehe no thanks XD)

man i'm Gideon, i saved the freakin Israeli's and this is how i got thanked, at least gave me some cash but nooooo, greedy bastards ;-;

amen~


----------



## michaelreay (Apr 14, 2008)

The one good thing about being a virgin is our years of handshake practice.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 14, 2008)

That'd be a funny way of shaking hands...


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> That'd be a funny way of shaking hands...




but satisfying in the end...


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Apr 14, 2008)

michaelreay said:
			
		

> The one good thing about being a virgin is our years of handshake practice.



... I had to have my room mate explain that too me because I didn't make the connection.
>.> <.< How sad! Normally I'm such a perv, too. T.T


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 15, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:
			
		

> David M. Awesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You win.


----------



## Arc (Apr 15, 2008)

19 Year old Virgin here.
*sighs*


----------



## Dave Tianlong (Apr 16, 2008)

Ugh.

Well, normally I wouldn't feel bad for being an 18 year old virgin, but you KNOW something is wrong when pretty much everyone you meet compliment your good looks and call you sexy.

But I guess my main problem is that most of those who call me "beautiful" are girls, and I'm queer. XD;;


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 16, 2008)

Rainbowshaven said:
			
		

> Wait Wait said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's... really early to be in college >_>

though, i have awesome ACT/SAT scores. want to bone?


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 16, 2008)

This thread makes me laugh every time. Especially the people who seem to think there's something wrong with being a virgin.

IT'S NOT WORTH IT GUYS V CARDS FOREVER YEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Kimmerset (Apr 16, 2008)

Nothing 'wrong' with it, per say, though I could never play the V-card again. I'm just waay too horny. All the time. Damn it.


----------



## Jonnaius (Apr 17, 2008)

here's another! Damn, there certainly is alot of us, aint there. But I am too young....honest...


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 17, 2008)

*Raises hand* virgin here. But I'm only 16 and I'll be starting High school next term (you have to apply to a high school in sweden). Mabey then I'll get lucky. Oh, and saying that your a furry/gamer/geek is never good, unless your positive that they are one as well. Because people talk.


----------



## gunnerboy (Apr 19, 2008)

reporting in!
now lets take control


----------



## Mexinus (Apr 19, 2008)

I wonder If people want to stay a virgin *Twitch*


----------



## RedVein (Apr 19, 2008)

I would report in here as a virgin but I was stoned then saduced if you can call it that.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 19, 2008)

RedVein said:
			
		

> I would report in here as a virgin but I was stoned then saduced if you can call it that.



So you got your V-card stolen?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 16, 2011)

Virginity is certainly not glamorous but I've heard horror stories about men who lose practically everything in courtship or marriage. My advice to guys is if you don't want to lose money, don't fall in love. For women it would be the opposite since in nearly every dating or marriage situation, men have to pay for everything and they don't get much in return. There's so much pressure on women to get married, as men are more likely to be independently wealthy (why so many "sugar daddies" but no "sugar mommies"?). Women seek marriage because of the financial boost marriage gives to them but that boost is money siphoned directly from their husbands' accounts. That's why I remain single and chaste. While not having sex is somehwat of a disappointment, I'm content with my life in every other field and it's not like chaste people can't have orgasms.


----------



## Azure (Jun 16, 2011)

My god what have you done!




Dyluck said:


> Technically a virgin~


Oh you


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh look an old thread.

You know, the amazing thing is that they manage to type up long posts without realizing.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 16, 2011)

I shall bask in the glory of timed machines.


----------



## Fat Bunny (Jun 16, 2011)

I thought I'd pop in and say hi, I'm new......
....and now I'm a little weirded out. Wait...why are people offering info about their *real* virginity?


--------
Love,
theFatBunny.com


----------



## Azure (Jun 16, 2011)

Fat Bunny said:


> I thought I'd pop in and say hi, I'm new......
> ....and now I'm a little weirded out. Wait...why are people offering info about their *real* virginity?
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't even have words for my anger.

Love,
pleasefuckingdie.com


----------



## BRN (Jun 16, 2011)

Fat Bunny said:


> I thought I'd pop in and say hi, I'm new......
> ....and now I'm a little weirded out. Wait...why are people offering info about their *real* virginity?
> 
> 
> ...



The thread was started back in 2008. The culture's changed.


----------



## keretceres (Jun 16, 2011)

I feel marginalized...


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 16, 2011)

SIX said:


> The thread was started back in 2008. The culture's changed.


 
Oh my such falsehoods that even my +98 Bluff Skill could not pass that one off.


----------



## BRN (Jun 16, 2011)

Rilvor said:


> Oh my such falsehoods that even my +98 Bluff Skill could not pass that one off.



Good sir you are forgetting something


----------



## BetrayerOfNihil (Jun 16, 2011)

Here lies Nihil, he never ran at all and died a virgin.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 16, 2011)

SIX said:


> Good sir you are forgetting something


 
Deo might as well be a copy of myself from 2008. The culture has not changed in the slightest. Good day.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 16, 2011)

Necro and other weird things that I'm going to try to physically beat out of my memory


----------

